# Chiefs Special Model 60 Stainless and +P



## Southernoaks (Jul 29, 2008)

Question: I bought this gun back in the '70's and carried it as a backup weapon (front pocket) when I worked as a law enforcement officer in the Watts area of Los Angeles. I am now retired (thank the good Lord) and enjoying retirement but want to carry the gun in my vehicle in addition to my regular carry pistol. Will this older model Chiefs Special handle +P ammunition or should I stick with regular .38 Special ammunition?

If this helps, the serial number (minus the last two numbers) is R1202--

Thanks for any help.


----------



## flagaman (Jul 27, 2007)

Sir, I cannot answer your question with factual info. I do carry +P in my model 36 and model 60. I don't shoot it on a regular basis though. I will practice with WWB and then run a cylinder of +p's through the little snubby to stay familiar with the recoil. If member(s) with better info cannot provide a more accurate answer, you may can find it over on the S&W forum. Sorry sir that's the best I can do now.


----------



## Southernoaks (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Hopefully, someone else will respond also. Thanks again.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I shoot +Ps in my S&W 60. My model, however, is years newer. I was told only use what's on the barrel. If it doesn't say +P, don't use it.


----------

